# How far do you go to show?



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I won't say I'm going to show *for sure*---but my mom and I are thinking of doing it after we've successfully started a small herd---which so far, has been a nice little daydream. 
But Anyway, I was just really curious---how far do you go to show, and where do you stay and do you have any money saving tips?
thankyou.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I go as far as I feel like it. So far thats been 2+ hours to north jersey. I stayed over night at a friends house. but i could have stayed at the place where the show was held. that was a two day show otherwise I usually only go to local shows that that are 2 shows in one day. 

I may go to Mass but i have a friend who lives there so I can easily just stay with her.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I was just on the ADGA website to look at their WA shows
The State Fair is in Yakima, four hours from where I live, 
and then there's another show in Spokane, and I have some friends up there. 
All the rest are on the coast. . . 
You've got a better situation going Stacy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well not really. So far all teh shows have been over an hour + away and thats only like 2 shows so really there are just a handful or less shows in NJ 

I went to 3 shows this year


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

we had a usbga show last year, that ended up being less than 1 mile away. lucky! but theyre considering some in soldotna or fairbanks, both about 4-6 hours drive north and south


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

We go about 3-4 hours away. We always stay in the barn with the animals. Most shows we are there 3-4 days anyway. We always take a cooler with food, sometimes a coffee pot and microwave too.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I once went with a friend to a goat show in Washington. My mom went to a Wyoming when they had the nationals there. She was going to go to this year's Nationals-but it just didn't work out for her to go this year. The last few years though I have been sticking to all the local goat shows.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have gone as far as oregon and idaho for shows. I have stayed at friends houses, camped, stayed in the barn. stayed in the back of the bronco one time. at puyallup we have a friend that had an rv they had there anyways so we used that.
beth


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Idahodreamer said:


> I won't say I'm going to show *for sure*---but my mom and I are thinking of doing it after we've successfully started a small herd---which so far, has been a nice little daydream.
> But Anyway, I was just really curious---how far do you go to show, and where do you stay and do you have any money saving tips?
> thankyou.


This is a great question! When we started out it took a good couple of yrs before we took a few to a show. If you are from a family that has shown anything you'll get the hang of the logistics alot quicker than somebody who has never done it. 
We have camped, rented motel rooms, stayed with friends near the fairgrounds. Thats the best. 
For us it depends on the budget. And the distance. Im not one for waking up at 3am to load goats drive thru rush hr traffic etc.
We always fill a cooler full of stuff. Bagels or bread, different slices of meat to make sanwiches.
I can snack on that all day dont need to buy a meal.
If on the road we stop at grocery deli for something cheap to eat. Sometimes its not worth it. You'll get to know your route what stores have OK deli's.
I am a coffee snob. But you know what? I can live a day or two with crummy coffee its a trade off. Tho I do note where the good coffee stand are at fairgrounds LOL.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

We are pretty lucky- we have quite a few shows that are just 15 minutes down the road from us, and most shows are under an hour away, I guess I have taken that for granted now seeing how far some of you have to go!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am in CO and I was going to go to the Texas State Fair, but they canceled their Cashmere goat show.  I had my heart set on it. Then I was looking at going to the Oregon Fall fiber fest. That is I believe Map quest said 23 hours away. The ONLY reason I am not doing that one is my truck was in a accident and I do not trust it to go that far.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Talitha, you are pretty close to the WA ID border, there are lots of shows in Id every year. I know a lot of people from over here that go to the big four Ring show over there. We mostly have Fairs here. There is a two ring show in Stanwood every ywear but the attendance the last time i went was pretty small. Alpines didnt even sanction. There used to be a big show down in Deer Oark, but i have never gone to that one. 
We usually hit the Puyallup fair, the Evergreen fair. The local Island County fair, even though its not sanctioned its cheap and easy to get to. Some years we go to the Jefferson county fair. Because the Entry is free and we can go for the day. Again its not sanctioned but the show secretary they have is awsome. And they usually get judges that i never get judged under. Its nice for someone elses opinion.
AS for money saving tips, bring a cooler, drinks things for sandwhiches. Apples and oranges and chips dont have to be in there. When we camp, we bring a fold up table, and the propane camping two burner stove. We make chile or other easy things. If you have friends that show, see if you can haul with them and split the gas. 
A big money saver is not getting stalls. We have a fence type thing that we put on the back of the trailer, and the milkers just go in there. The kids get locked in the front part of the trailer and we access them from the side door. Of course for most fairs you have to get stalls. 
beth


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Our average show is 5-6 hours one way.
We raise Myotonics and since there are only 5-6 shows throughtout the year we usually have to travel pretty far to get to go.
the closest is 1.5 hours and the furthest show we go to is 8 hours.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

money saving tips ...

car pool and trailer pool, with other breeders along the way. save petrol money
sleep in a swag in the barn
take your own food - show food is expensive
cheap generic products are usually just as good as the expensive stuff - eg. dishwashing detergent is just as good for washing animals as special livestock or horse shampoo


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

keren said:


> money saving tips ...
> 
> car pool and trailer pool, with other breeders along the way. save petrol money
> sleep in a swag in the barn
> take your own food - show food is expensive


 I do most of that Keren also. My problem is I carpool and I get stuck with the whole expense, and when we can we share rooms because most the places we go you can not stay in the bar, and as for the food, wow I can not tell you the last time I bought food at a show. I always bring coolers full of water, and food and snack foods. My problem is the goats get all the snack foods because they look at em with those "just one please" look. SO you do then they all see it and they all want just one. :ROFL:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm hoping to go to the Idaho show and the Oregon show next year.... a lot of driving since I'm in Southern, CA... but there aren't a lot of CA shows for fainting goats and there is only 1 for mini silkies.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Furtherest I've gone is about 4 hours but I try to keep it under 3.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i have traveled 3 to 4 hrs to a show. i bring a microwave,coffee pot & all kinds of food to eat. i have aair mattress & i usually sleep in my trailer so i can keep an eye on my girls. it depends on how much premium money they pay also. i go to KY to a show that is a 2 ring show so that is even more savings. plus if you stay over night it is like going away for a couple of days. last year i showed in TN, KY & IN


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Well if any one is coming up through CA on I-5 near Redding Ca and needs a spot to stop for the night or just a safe place to check on yor stock. Drop me a line. I would be happy to host.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I live in NE ohio and I travel to Indiana, Kentucky, Tennessee, Maryland, NY, PA, and others in midwest and east. Its only worth it if you think you can be competitive. It also depends on judges, whether they are political or biast or if we just have "personality conflicts". As far as staying, if its a two day show, we just bring a blow up mattress and stay in the trailer (tack room). The only time we stay in hotels is at nationals (its part of its appeal)  Hope you enjoy showing! I sure do.

nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

We have gone as far as Alabama and up to the Kentucky border. The trip to Alabama was for the Cullman Boer Goat show and Regionals. It was an 8 hour drive and we took 6 goats to show and ended up bringing home 10! We were given a bottle baby and 2 of our does had babies while we were there. :hair: Argh. NOT a healthy enviroment.

We have slept in motels, in our jeep. In the TRAILER. :shocked: Trailer sleeping isn't fun. Very cold. lol

Some day we plan to go to Nationals in Indiana.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

nutmegfarm said:


> I live in NE ohio and I travel to Indiana, Kentucky, Tennessee, Maryland, NY, PA, and others in midwest and east. Its only worth it if you think you can be competitive. It also depends on judges, whether they are political or biast or if we just have "personality conflicts". As far as staying, if its a two day show, we just bring a blow up mattress and stay in the trailer (tack room). The only time we stay in hotels is at nationals (its part of its appeal)  Hope you enjoy showing! I sure do.
> 
> nutmegfarm.webs.com/


I just bought a pair of Lamancha does and hope to get into showing this year. I am in NE Ohio also,and it looks like the closest show is the NEODGA show which is about an hour and a half from here. If you know of any other nearby shows, it would be great if you'd let me know  Looks like most of the rest are 2+ hours away


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

goatiegurl*Oh,

I travel to WRDGA show every year. Its a great show and a lot of fun! Its 20 minutes from me, so its great. I also go to NEODGA, but also look at some of the affiliate club websites on odga.org if you want some sanctioned shows. Some county fairs also have ADGA sanctioned shows, such as Astabula county, Geauga county, portage county, and cuyahoga county. {there are probably more}. 

nutmegfarm.webs.com


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok,I will have to check and see if any of those are nearby,thanks


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Shelly Borg, that's so cool of you! :hug: 

I'm in Reno, NV. There are a lot of shows near me, but the best are in Sacramento. Most of the ones near me are better suited for kids and such. Luckily we are moving to Sacramento in May when I transfer to Davis! So, I'll get to show my goats a lot :wahoo:


----------

